# Game 4: San Antonio Spurs @ Minnesota Timberwolves [11-05-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*November 5th, 2008
7:00PM CT*

*TV: FSNO
Radio: 1200,1350*














*AT*


















*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Parker-Bonner-Bowen-Duncan-Thomas

Injury Report:
Ginobili*





*Minnesota Timberwolves *






































*Miller-Foye-Jefferson-Gomes-Brewer*

*Injury Report:*
Collins​


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Apparently only Tony Parker is allowed to score tonight.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tony has 24 at half and Mason has 9. No one else is doing **** and as a result, the Spurs are down by 4 to the freakin Twolves!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I heart Roger Mason.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs let Minnesota go on a run to get back in the game, but Mason nails the 3 to give the Spurs a 4 point lead! I love this kid!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs up 104-103 with 33.5 seconds left! They better not blow this!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs down 2 with 9 seconds left...

Mason for a 3?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan scores with 2.7 seconds! DEFENSE!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

T-Wolves pass the ball straight to Bowen on the inbounds! Spurs with the ball with 2 seconds left!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parker bricks a 3 at the buzzer.... Mason was wide open!!!

Overtime.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow, al jefferson just sonned duncan with a potential gamewinner...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh **** man!! I forget about this game next thing i know I see on ESPN Parker has 50/10 Duncan has 30/15(now) and Roger Mason has 26!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

126-125....why did we give Foye the wide open 3


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh yeah, and about Mason? I'm sold. Forever.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Mason with 2 huge rebounds and Parker with 2 huge freethrows.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Wwwwwow.

Finally a win.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Finley tried to shoot us in the foot, but luckily Mason is Jesus. It wasn't pretty, and it took us *** OTs, but the Spurs got their first win of the season.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Parker= 52/6/10
Duncan= 30/16
Mason= 26/4

Unbelievable. Next highest scorer was Udoka with 8.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh yeah and Parker had a Target Center record with 55 points. Who's record did he break? David Robinson's. :yes:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Timmy and I are rockin the Mason avatars :yes:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

go parker! 

finally a win.. but still kinda ehhh 'cuz *** overtimes just to beat timberwolves?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Finley tried to shoot us in the foot, but luckily Mason is Jesus. It wasn't pretty, and it took us *** OTs, but the Spurs got their first win of the season.


so glad hes gone


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Sigh........this is going to be a long season. We needed double OT, 55 from Parker, 30 from Duncan, and 26 from Mason to beat Minnesotta!?!? Disgraceful.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yea i missed this game because i was working on a long *** take home test :/

that stupid thing on nba.com wouldnt update fast, so i thought the spurs lost twice... so how good is mason?


----------

